# My version of the ankle tickler



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I made this for my garage haunt. I do have a question. Should I use an auxiliary tank with this? I have a pretty good size air compressor(30 gal 6 scfm @ 90 psi). I am running several other pneumatics and last year it did kick on every now and then.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks cool. i can't even imagine how that works. Sorry, i have no knowledge what so ever of pneumatics


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually it is the easiest pneumatic I have ever built.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

where did you buy the rubber hose


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

killer20 said:


> where did you buy the rubber hose


Ebay. Latex(going to change to silicon) 1/8 ID x 1/4 OD.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, could u provide a parts list


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That would look great attached to a prop, (and with bugger hoses) as creepy tentacles!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

walterb said:


> Very nice, could u provide a parts list


3/4" schedule 40 PVC cut to desired length

Two 90 degree 3/4" fittings

Three 3/4" T fittings

Five 3/4"x1/2" threaded on 1/2" side reducer bushings(unless you can find five 3/4"x1/4" theaded on 1/4" side reducer bushings)

Five 1/2"x1/4" threaded on both sides(if 3/4"x1/4" bushings above are found, disregard 1/2"x1/4" bushings)

Four 3/16" barb x 1/4 hose barb adapter

One 1/4" Male Connector Push-On Fittings

four pieces of 1/8" id latex or silicon tubing cut to desired length

1/2 two way solenoid

One peice of 1/4" air tubing

One 1/4" male quick connect for air supply.

PVC glue and primmer

I think that's it.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> That would look great attached to a prop, (and with bugger hoses) as creepy tentacles!


The larger tubing doesn't work well. Too much air flow, the tank drains too fast and they don't move that much.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah, so that is the official name! I have something similar laying around - though I went super cheap...jambed three 1/8" air lines into a quick connect fitting for my air hose. Hot glue and add duct tape. An IR sensor triggers a solenoid valve and the hoses hiss around in the grass as people approach.

At least that is the theory...didn't have time to set it up last year...maybe this time around. I think it would also be neat hanging from the ceiling. Bunch of black tubes hanging down, then they start to hiss and spit as people walk under!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

corey872 said:


> Ah, so that is the official name! I have something similar laying around - though I went super cheap...jambed three 1/8" air lines into a quick connect fitting for my air hose. Hot glue and add duct tape. An IR sensor triggers a solenoid valve and the hoses hiss around in the grass as people approach.
> 
> At least that is the theory...didn't have time to set it up last year...maybe this time around. I think it would also be neat hanging from the ceiling. Bunch of black tubes hanging down, then they start to hiss and spit as people walk under!


I am debating on hanging it from above for this years haunt.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I built mine to hang down. So I used surgical tubing, it is very soft can hit you any were and doesn't hurt. the down side of it. Some idiot will grab them and yank them out. So off to the side or down low has a better chance of surviving the night.


----------

